# plastic eels and cobia



## pops09 (Mar 11, 2009)

I read in Florida Sportsman that soft plastic eels (12") often outfish cobia jigs. They are fished Carolina style with 1 ounce egg sinkers. Anyone ever tried it around here from the pier and, if so, what colors are best and where can you get them?


----------



## gmblnfool (Jun 10, 2008)

i have used the plastic eels use see in academy with dark brown/almost black on top and the belly is light brown. had good results only fished them from a boat. you have to work it pretty good by when the fish swims up to it snatch it fast away from them and it works well. If you dont work it aggressively they will swim up to it and just bump the tail. Sometimes u need a couple cast to get them to hit it. Ive tried trolling a different brand with the diving lip and 3 treble hooks and the lure always got tangled up on the trebles. Probably something I was doing wrong. Never tried trolling the other ones.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

In my opinion I would not throw one at a cobia off of a pier. I believe that a jig is your best lure for a cobia off of a pier. I do not think that you would have enough command over the lure because of its fairly light weight compared to a jig. Most folks do not get too many shots at a cobia off of the pier each season. I for one want all of my shots to count. I will use the lure that gives me the best odds at puting one on the deck. If you are talking about a boat that is a whole different situation. Just my .02


----------

